# Sears Economy Engine Casting Kit



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Nov 27, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you folks out there would have the contact information for Joe Tochtrop. I am interested in purchasing a set of castings for his Economy engine but cannot seem to locate any contact information. Thank you in advance for any help.

Greg Knipp


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 27, 2009)

heres the info

Joe M. Tochtrop.  2028 Mcallister St. , San Francisco, CA. 94118-4422 
Ph: 415-346-6038 No website. Economy Engine & fricition clutch , Atkinson cycle engine, Vertical air cooled witch engine, .several Pump kits, Speed reducer.

chuck


----------



## CMS (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks there Greg, for asking that question. And thanks aeromotor for the responce. I called and talked to Joe for a good while about his engines and pumps, hope to have the info from him on his offerings soon.


----------

